# Diagnosis code for Solar Lentigo



## jreid235 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been using 238.2 for solar lentigos.  Is there a more correct code?


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

709.09.. it is a freckle


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
Solar lentigo is the medical term for freckle-709.09.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

